

Twitter came to life five years ago this week; creator Jack Dorsey remembers - teksquisite
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/03/twitter-came-to-life-five-years-ago-this-week-founder-jack-dorsey-shares-history.html

======
pcolton
Some early screenshots...

<http://gallery.me.com/jackdorsey#100007>

